# Closing Port 110



## philljp (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi all,

Could you please tell me how you can close port 110 POP3. I have Anti-SPAM software which must be using this.


----------



## philljp (Dec 28, 2004)

any ideas? Maybe it should be open?


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Let me begin by saying that don't close ports, but monitor them with a firewall, so how to close one is beyond me. I have posted an inquiry in our team room to see if anyone has more experience with this.

What firewall are you running, as we may need this info to really help you.

What has spurred your interest in port 110?


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

go to this website :

http://www.grc.com/port_110.htm


----------

